# Great news! We are open for business as usual



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Following continued developments and updated guidance from the government and health authorities please see below our company statement:

We know that many of you may be experiencing the impact of the Coronavirus already or will be worried about what it could mean over the coming weeks. As always, our priority is taking care of our members, our customers and our colleagues.

We want to reassure you that we are fully operational, open as normal and completely unaffected by the current economic developments. Some of our staff are working remotely so our team are on hand for any quotation or support queries. We can be contacted via phone on 02380 268351, email [email protected] or website www.aib-insurance.co.uk

Many Thanks

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

